
Based on CES 2013, manufacturers think we're all klutzes - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/335271/based-ces-2013-manufacturers-think-were-all-klutzes
======
rikacomet
no one is calling anyone anything. peace.. man!

I think all these types of extraneous safety features are just for a specific
herd of people who are hyper about this stuff. Yeah, modern hardware can
survive those occasional drops, but a lot of us don't like the scratch marks
on their devices, I know a lot of people who bought there phone around when I
did, and still have it in brand new condition.

there is a specific market in India for cars, Parsi-community owned cars fetch
a lot in secondary car market, so the point is this is not just a few hundered
guys we are talking about. Manufacturers are exploring that opportunity, so
whats the big deal? of course what sells in the wild, is way different than
what is showcased at CES, this year or last year.

